# Tongue & Groove Bit set



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

:help: I have a Tongue & Groove router bit set from Grizzly and it is a little different than the CMT set and I am not sure how to set it up on my router table to cut a correct tongue & groove. 

The CMT set has only one bearing and mine from Grizzly has two bearings. One on top of the cutters and one in the center. The CMT set has the bearing in the center of the cutters.

Now my question is, how do I set the cutters up to cut the tongue and make the change for cutting the slot with my two bearing set?

Just to clarify, I am a relative novice at router usage so I need all the help I can get from time to time. Particularly in bit usage. I learn a lot from the net and various books, but there will always be some unanswered question. 

Thanks in advance,

Ken B.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

The Grizzly T & G set comes with 3/4" bearings the norm and is set to cut 7/16" deep, to set it up for the Male, the one cutter is used and for the female cut the bearing in the center of the two cutters, it can be setup in many ways, I have 3 sets of the Grizzly T & G sets, it's setup to cut 1 1/4" thick stock, the one from Grizzly is setup so you can cut cut 3/4" thick stock the norm..

The gray bits below are Grizzly sets and the off yellow set is a CMT set.. 

I have my Grizzly set to cut 5/16" deep the norm because I use in on 1/2" thick stock the norm..but it's easy to switch the bearings, so I can cut 1 1/2" thick stock as well..

C1665 Tongue & Groove Kit, 1/2" Shank

=======



Ken Bee said:


> :help: I have a Tongue & Groove router bit set from Grizzly and it is a little different than the CMT set and I am not sure how to set it up on my router table to cut a correct tongue & groove.
> 
> The CMT set has only one bearing and mine from Grizzly has two bearings. One on top of the cutters and one in the center. The CMT set has the bearing in the center of the cutters.
> 
> ...


----------

